# Current time between placing an EOI and getting a response



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone know the current time it takes between filling out the EOI and getting an invitation? This would be for visa 189 (independent skilled). From what I reckon I would have 70 points.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

BlackBelt said:


> Does anyone know the current time it takes between filling out the EOI and getting an invitation? This would be for visa 189 (independent skilled). From what I reckon I would have 70 points.


if you quality for 70pts and have all evidences (skill assessment, IELTS score etc..) then you will get invitation in the next round with 99% probability. People with 60pts got invited in previous rounds, with 70pts you will surely get invited even if you successfully lodge EOI hours before the automatic invitation. That's what the beauty of skill select. Applicants with higher pts will get invited first


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the quick reply. I was reading more about this at the last "tab" at SkillSelect's website, under "reports." From what I understood, they have 1 or 2 rounds per month. So we are talking about a VERY QUICK invitation time.

Therefore, I guess the best would be to have all documents (IELST, police certificates, university transcripts etc.), all ready and translated and the equivalency (assessment) performed BEFORE filling out the EOI, is that correct?

Thank you once again.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

BlackBelt said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the quick reply. I was reading more about this at the last "tab" at SkillSelect's website, under "reports." From what I understood, they have 1 or 2 rounds per month. So we are talking about a VERY QUICK invitation time.
> 
> Therefore, I guess the best would be to have all documents (IELST, police certificates, university transcripts etc.), all ready and translated and the equivalency (assessment) performed BEFORE filling out the EOI, is that correct?
> 
> Thank you once again.



Hello Blackbelt, 

Let me attempt to throw some light into the process, feel free to shoot any doubts:

The Skilled migration process for 189 Visa:

Step-1: Filing of EoI - An online process where you feed information about your credentials in a SkillSelect website.

Requirements:
1) Skill/Experience needs to be assessed from respective assessment body - For example: If you are a Electrical Engineer, you need to submit for assessment (either CDR or Sydney Accord) to Engineers Australia and have received a skill assessment positive. This REFERENCE NUMBER need to be filled during EoI submission

2) IELTS - Need to appear for General assessment and if you are claiming points for IELTS band score, need the TRF readily available

3) Qualification - Need to be assessed by respective body. Example: For Electrical Engineering, it is Engineers Australia


Step-2: After filing for EoI, based on your claimed points, you will receive an automatic invite to file for a Visa Application

Step-3: While filing Visa application you need to upload the documents as suporting evidence for all your claims in EoI. In simple understanding, if you have claimed IELTS score of 7 band in all modules, you need to upload TRF form. If you fail to do so, your claims are considered falsified and you will be rejected Visa.


In short, if you are claiming points for something, better have that document ready with you before you submit EoI. However, you will not upload anything at the time of EoI. EoI is purely your claim of credentials. The credentials will be verified at the time of Visa application.

Things like police certificates, college transcripts are required only at the time of applying for VISA

Kindly refer to this thread where the process and documents required are listed in detail. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/138191-one-more-189-visa-grant.html

Hope I have not confused you. Please feel free to ping for more information.


Varuni


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

BlackBelt said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the quick reply. I was reading more about this at the last "tab" at SkillSelect's website, under "reports." From what I understood, they have 1 or 2 rounds per month. So we are talking about a VERY QUICK invitation time.
> 
> Therefore, I guess the best would be to have all documents (IELST, police certificates, university transcripts etc.), all ready and translated and the equivalency (assessment) performed BEFORE filling out the EOI, is that correct?
> 
> Thank you once again.



Yes, the first thing is you need to get positive skill assessment in the nominated occupation.

Skills Assessment and Assessing Authorities - Workers - Visas & Immigration

This take around 5 to 8 week depending on assessing authority and other factors. 
Also have to get IELTS min 6.0 or higher based on your points requirements. 

Others docs like police clearance can wait till you get invitation.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

*Need some enlightenment on my EOI application*

Hi Team,

My EOI application is launched in January and my documents has reached NSW office on January 21st 2013,

I have applied for Subclass190 Visa and NSW state sponsorship with 60 points,

When can i expect a invitation??

I am a bit tensed about this,

Can someone enlighten me on this.

Thanks and regards,
K.UdayKumar.:ranger:


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

udayNSW said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> My EOI application is launched in January and my documents has reached NSW office on January 21st 2013,
> 
> ...


Hi Uday,

OMG. Have you got any invite since 21st January? How long does it take generally to get invite after EOI?

______________________________________________________________
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - ILETS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
07/05/2015 - EOI Submitted 55 pts

Next Steps
XX/08/2015 - Invite | :crutch:
XX/08/2015 - App. submitted
XX/09/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/09/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## gyan0733 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Team,

My EOI application is launched in January and my documents has reached NSW office on Nov 16 2015,

I have applied for Subclass190 Visa and NSW state sponsorship with 60 points,

When can i expect a invitation??

I am a bit tensed about this,

Can someone enlighten me on this.

Thanks and regards,
Gyan


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> OMG. Have you got any invite since 21st January? How long does it take generally to get invite after EOI?
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

I am also applying for NSW under 190 subclass and my points are 55+5 =60 and i am applying for 2613 category. 

I have already cleared the PTE Exam with 7 band. So is there any hope that i can get the invitation soon.

Kaivalya i have seen you in a lot of post . Did you get the invitation or you are still waiting for one.


----------



## Nadeesh (Apr 7, 2016)

udayNSW said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> My EOI application is launched in January and my documents has reached NSW office on January 21st 2013,
> 
> ...


I'm not clear what you mean by "my documents has reached NSW office on January 21st 2013". Actually I think that we need to just submit an EOI and then wait for their response/invitation. Additionally do I need to send my documents to NSW office  Thanks.


----------



## darshan27 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi, 

I have submitted my EOI Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) in March 2017. However, I have not yet received the invitation. The occupation is book or script Editor and it has been assessed by VETASSESS and I claim 70 points. Could anyone help me figure out why the invitation is delayed? Is there any way to contact Skill Select and know the status?


----------

